# Avg. length of snowmachine



## wally-eye

Does anyone have an idea what the length of the average snowmachine is?

Like if you have access to an enclosed trailer and wanted to drive a machine in there AND be able to secure and latch the door.......

So the average length if the skis were just touching the front wall of the trailer........I know that every machine will have a somewhat different length but I just want a "GENERAL" avg what to figure. Even in feet would work, 5ft, 6ft, 7ft. etc etc. Say I had access to an enclosed trailer that is EXACTLY 8ft long from the front wall to the back doors would the average snowmachine fit???...Might see about getting a beater snowmachine to use ice fishing pulling my Frabill due to all the snow so far this year.

I've owned a couple but that was many years ago.....and my feeble mind is null and void lately :lol:......

Thanks for anyone that responds.

Dan


----------



## Laketrotter

I have a old Phazer and it is just over 8 ft. A longer trailer gives you a little extra room for gear and make loading a little easier.But a 8 ft. trailer would work, you can angle it a little to make it fit.


----------



## wally-eye

Thanks for that. Right now I have a 5X8 back drop gate utility trailer that would work for an 8ft or slightly longer sled as the front of the trailer is open and the only crossbar across the front is probably 12 inches up.........

Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## SalmonBum

My enclosed is 10'. The short track fits in with room to spare (but not much). The long track uses it all.


----------



## paulywood

I bought a beater snowmobile last year for ice fishing and hauled it in an 8' utility trailer. I couldn't quite put the tailgate on. My sled is an 87 Ski-Doo Formula Plus. I bought a small 4 x 8 trailer this fall that I modified to fit the sled. Have the ski's hanging over the front end a little so it fits. I was looking for a 10' long trailer but got a good deal on this one. If you can stick the ski's out the front and it's a regular, 1 person sled, you should be alright.


----------



## ricochet

Do not know why my first answer was deleted but will try again .Gotta shoot for 10ft. my machine is 10ft to the tip of ski,s. Had the same problem with a 8ft utility trailer ended up having to add 2 ft to the front of trailer. Little heavier on the tongue but works good now


----------



## wally-eye

Thanks guys. Like I said I have a 5X8 back drop gate trailer that I use for my quad. I'm thinking of getting a beater snowmachine just for ice fishing on days when the snows too deep for the quad. As I said the front of the drop gate trailer is basically open and the cross bar is up around 12 inches or so from the floor so the skis would have room to stick out the front.

Thanks guys......


----------

